# didn't know where to post this, exotic pet shops/rep shops?



## joemeatsix (Aug 4, 2012)

can somebody tell me what i need to work in a rep shop/exotic pet shops?

i'm getting my national insurance number in a few months so that means ill be able to work? and before i try and apply for zoos, id like to work in an exotic pet shop/rep shop? not just a normal pet shop because i'm pretty sure chester zoo don't keep labradors in huge enclosures :lol2:

anywayyyy.. what will i need if i want to work in one of these?

(already posted in the snake, lizard, exotic mams and shelled section)


----------



## stevemusson (Oct 16, 2010)

A friend who runs one :lol2: No special qualifications are needed to work in a shop mate


----------



## Ayra (Mar 3, 2011)

It's hard to get work in a shop because there a few of them (compared to other shops), and even less employ staff. Most shops would be happy for you to volunteer though and that's your best chance of getting a paid job, if you're good they're more likely to keep you on paid. 

And sorry but I can guarantee you'll need a hell of a lot more than a national insurance number to work in a zoo. Even experience in reptile shops probably won't be enough. You'll want to volunteer EVERYWHERE YOU CAN. Hopefully then a zoo may take you on as an unpaid volunteer. Then after many months or years of this they MAY take you on the payroll. Your other option is get a degree but this can be an expensive road to disappointment, or a one way ticket to success, you won't know till you try.


----------



## fast as lightning (Sep 24, 2012)

joemeatsix said:


> can somebody tell me what i need to work in a rep shop/exotic pet shops?
> 
> i'm getting my national insurance number in a few months so that means ill be able to work? and before i try and apply for zoos, id like to work in an exotic pet shop/rep shop? not just a normal pet shop because i'm pretty sure chester zoo don't keep labradors in huge enclosures :lol2:
> 
> ...


 First you need to go to college and uni to work in zoo's my daughter worked at Blackpool zoo during her college years as part of her course, They never take you on as paid staff, A lad she knew that worked there was taken on for 2 years on the elephant enclosure with pay he came from London, so lived on the zoo site behind the elephant's. He was finished after his 2 years and had to re aply for the job they then gave it to someone else, so he is now back in London. My daughter as finished uni this week and is going to work abroad for 2 years working with wildlife in zoo's.


----------



## trw (Mar 2, 2009)

If you wanna go on to work in zoos, most require a degree in a relevant area. And even the zoos that dont make it essential to have a degree will often ignore you if you dont have one. There are probably thousands of people who want to work in zoos. Many of them will have a degree, many will be very experienced, but a small number will have both. With only a small number of zoo jobs available and lots of people applying, they can afford to ignore everyone but the people with both a degree and experience and end up with someone great for the job.

Ive spent a total of about 3 years volunteering in pet shops with everything from marine fish and corals, to crocodiles and venomous reptiles. Im also currently in my second year of a degree in zoology at Bangor University. Last year i spent the summer as a student keeper on the herp department at Durrell and I will be back again this summer.

By the time I graduate I will have had 3 years pet shop experience, 6 months working full time at a very reputable zoo, 7 years experience keeping reptiles privately and experience on the bangor herpetological society committee, field work and survey experience and there will still probably be people more qualified for zoo related jobs than me.

As well as experience and a degree, it would be very useful for you to start making contacts and getting yourself known as someone who is knowledgable, hard working, honest and polite. If you have good manners and make attempts to get to know people in the zoo world, they will be more willing to help you reach your goal. Once people know of you and you have a good reputation, you will be in with a much better chance of finding a job. Reputation goes a long way in such a small community as the reptile community. Good luck to you.


----------

